# Studiologic SL88 Studio



## mscp (Jul 11, 2019)

Has anyone used this controller extensively? Some of the black keys double trigger notes from time to time, and I wonder if it's something I can fix myself or if I need to ask someone to repair it for me. I've been using it for about 3 months. Today I got to work on a song that has a lot of very short notes, and I realised a few black keys are acting up by double triggering notes randomly.

Thanks.


----------



## mscp (Jul 11, 2019)

This is exactly what has been happening to me:


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dang. That aint what I wanted to hear. I just ordered one of these from Sweetwater, though it's currently out of stock so I _could_ change my order if I want to.
Hard to find a better option though at that price...
I'd be interested in knowing how you proceed with this.


----------



## vrocko (Jul 11, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> This is exactly what has been happening to me:



Same thing happens to mine, Studiologic technical support tried to tell me it's a DAW issue which it is not. After six months of regular use, a lot of the keys started making a clicking sound, they still work but it is annoying.


----------



## bengoss (Jul 11, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Dang. That aint what I wanted to hear. I just ordered one of these from Sweetwater, though it's currently out of stock so I _could_ change my order if I want to.
> Hard to find a better option though at that price...
> I'd be interested in knowing how you proceed with this.


Change it if you can.
I have it for couple of years now and the dynamic response is very bad. 
B


----------



## mscp (Jul 12, 2019)

bengoss said:


> Change it if you can.
> I have it for couple of years now and the dynamic response is very bad.
> B


I can’t. That’s the issue. My best option would be to fix the issue either by myself or bring it to an authorised repair centre - which is really hard to come by over here.


----------



## aaronventure (Jul 12, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> Has anyone used this controller extensively?


I've been using it extensively for little over 2 years, and no issues here. C2 clicks a bit louder than other keys but that's about it. Is yours still under warranty?


----------



## mscp (Jul 12, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> I've been using it extensively for little over 2 years, and no issues here. C2 clicks a bit louder than other keys but that's about it. Is yours still under warranty?



Not anymore. I’m not concerned about clicks, but the double triggering of notes when fast release, short passages are played.


----------



## steveo42 (Jul 12, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> I can’t. That’s the issue. My best option would be to fix the issue either by myself or bring it to an authorised repair centre - which is really hard to come by over here.



As per your video, check out this post from a few days ago. I am not familiar with the innards of this particular model, but most of these units use the same or similar rubber carbon button triggers. They get dirt under them, wear out and so forth causing note trigger problems. Usually not to difficult to replace but I would bring it to a service center if still under warranty. https://vi-control.net/community/th...-tp-40gh-wonky-velocities-issue-solved.83701/


----------



## kyleogren (Jul 12, 2019)

I had this problem, and fixed it: the patch that opens on the SL88 when you power it on has 4 layers, if you change the patch by clicking and scrolling up to an "INIT" patch, there is only layer. This resolves the issue of multiple notes being recorded in the daw.


----------



## mscp (Jul 12, 2019)

kyleogren said:


> I had this problem, and fixed it: the patch that opens on the SL88 when you power it on has 4 layers, if you change the patch by clicking and scrolling up to an "INIT" patch, there is only layer. This resolves the issue of multiple notes being recorded in the daw.


It didn’t. But, mine is a mechanical issue I’m sure. I can actually feel the double trigger when I hit the keys. They jitter when touched.


----------



## samphony (Jul 12, 2019)

It sounds like similar to my issue.

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-tp-40gh-wonky-velocities-issue-solved.83701/

So studio logic uses a Fatar keybed as well so you would be able to fix the issue easily yourself or via a service provider.


----------



## estolad (Jul 12, 2019)

Apparently studio logic = fatar. I’d expect a bit better from them.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jul 12, 2019)

I’ve been using mine for almost two years now with no issues. I’m not sure about key noise because I rarely play it without hearing sound from the monitors, as for double triggering I had an issue with all notes being duplicated when I first purchase but it had to due with the midi layers I had inadvertently setup, no issue from the Keybed.


----------



## bengoss (Jul 12, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> I can’t. That’s the issue. My best option would be to fix the issue either by myself or bring it to an authorised repair centre - which is really hard to come by over here.


I don’t have any problems with it, like mechanical problems or repeating notes. It’s just the dynamic response. It’s super hard to play very low velocity’s or above 100 velocity. You can adjust this but it really sucks. Looking into Roland for my next midi controller. Never tried the NI but I see a lot of people using it without any complaints. As I recall JunkieXL is using that one.
Good luck.
B


----------



## mscp (Jul 13, 2019)

What ticks me is their lack of customer support. I've contacted them twice in regards to this issue, and still haven't received ANY response. I now regret not getting the NI Kontrol 88.


----------



## brek (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm not really a fan of the SL88 I have. I get the occasional double note thingy - it's usually around 50ms after the initial note and at a much lower velocity. It's not the same thing as getting double notes from multiple layers (which I also had at one point). It's probably not a good sign that it's already starting to do this after about 2 years.

My least favorite thing about the keyboard is subjective: the feel. Man, I just do not like playing on that thing. Too spongy, too squishy, too bouncy, too sticky. I don't know how to describe it - but it's weird and I don't like it.

Others have mentioned Yamahas - I have an old s80 workstation on my home rig and I love that thing. Bought it used 15 years ago and never had an issue. It even has a mod wheel.


----------

